# Wiring outlets and lights BEFORE drywall



## gtothek (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd like to wire up the outlets and recessed can lights in my basement before the drywall is installed. Will this be a problem? I am hiring out the drywall, but doing the electrical with my buddy. Should I leave the receptacles loose and not screwed into the boxes? Thanks!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

wire tucked into the boxs is all you want. otherwise you will be causing all kinds of problems.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just going to make a whole lot harder for the installers.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I cannot imagine anyone wanting to pick mud out of a receptacle after the drywall mudders have been thru.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Oso954 said:


> I cannot imagine anyone wanting to pick mud out of a receptacle after the drywall mudders have been thru.


Its faster to just replace them because once the mud gets picked out you discover they have been crunched too.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

> I'd like to wire up the outlets and recessed can lights in my basement before the drywall is installed.


Why? Expect to have to pay the drywall crew more $$$.

Jaz


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I agree with all above regarding wall boxes, tuck your wires and push them back away from the coming roto zip. However............I would wire the recessed cans prior to the drywall only because its a little easier to access the wiring.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yodaman said:


> I agree with all above regarding wall boxes, tuck your wires and push them back away from the coming roto zip. However............I would wire the recessed cans prior to the drywall only because its a little easier to access the wiring.


Since the cans usually push up through the drywall isn't this going to make it pretty difficult?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ToolSeeker said:


> Since the cans usually push up through the drywall isn't this going to make it pretty difficult?


new construction cans...:wink:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Can lights will be fine---if you want to add switches and a few outlets---go ahead BUT--snap off the outer tabs near the attachment screws---if you leave the tabs in place, the switches and outlets will over hang the box---causing the drywall installers to over cut the hole for the box.

These switches/outlets will be junk after the drywall is finished however and will need to be replaced---the tabs are needed to keep the switches/outlets flat against the drywall.

Any boxes with loose wires should be packed with cardboard in order to keep the wires from getting nicked by the RotoZip cutters used by pros when opening the drywall for the boxes.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

oh'mike said:


> Can lights will be fine---if you want to add switches and a few outlets---go ahead BUT--snap off the outer tabs near the attachment screws-



or if the breaker panel is near by you can tie the switch wires together, nut'm and use the breaker switch, and if you tie in some outlets remember to wire the nut the live lead at the next open box


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

gtothek said:


> I'd like to wire up the outlets and recessed can lights in my basement before the drywall is installed. Will this be a problem? I am hiring out the drywall, but doing the electrical with my buddy. Should I leave the receptacles loose and not screwed into the boxes? Thanks!


i built my house and i put all the box's in and folded the wires back in side and left the outlet's out tell the job was done , a good mudder should do a good job not a messy one ?? tell then first off how you want the job done don't mud the box's , that should be done right, if you are at the place look at the job when they start if you don't like them fire them on the spot, you are the boss of the job , right ??


----------



## gtothek (Oct 2, 2011)

Some good advice thanks all. I will just wire up the outlets after they are done. As for the can lights, they will be the only supply of light in the basement. Maybe leave a couple on for them to do the work?


----------



## cad99 (Jun 29, 2014)

I wouldn't if rockers can wreck something they will find a way. They should have there own work lights because it is the nature of the job. I give them a temp gfci with the ears cut off and they can plug in what ever they want. 


Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


----------



## Eddie13 (Apr 20, 2015)

People giving me "advice" said "wire the outlets and switches BEFORE the insulation so you can see where the wires go"...

Now I'm almost finished with the insulation and ALL my plugs and switches are wired..

Thats how my project goes.. It's terrible not knowing WTF you're doing..


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

gtothek said:


> Some good advice thanks all. I will just wire up the outlets after they are done. As for the can lights, they will be the only supply of light in the basement. Maybe leave a couple on for them to do the work?



If you are using new construction recessed lights they must be installed before the drywall. You won't be able to install them afterwards.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Eddie13 said:


> People giving me "advice" said "wire the outlets and switches BEFORE the insulation so you can see where the wires go"...
> 
> Now I'm almost finished with the insulation and ALL my plugs and switches are wired..
> 
> Thats how my project goes.. It's terrible not knowing WTF you're doing..



Rough wiring before insulation and drywall. Finish after...connecting switches and receptacles.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Eddie, if you have more going on in the box then just an outlet or a switch you can label the wires so you know what goes where after it is concealed. The bulk of your boxes won't need this information because there is only one way to finish the connections anyhow.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

del schisler said:


> i built my house and i put all the box's in and folded the wires back in side and left the outlet's out tell the job was done , a good mudder should do a good job not a messy one ?? tell then first off how you want the job done don't mud the box's , that should be done right, if you are at the place look at the job when they start if you don't like them fire them on the spot, you are the boss of the job , right ??


Now I have hung drywall for 30 years and you never hung it and you're going to tell me how to do it. I can guess how that will go.

The right way is fold the wires back in the box, hang the rock. This is so the Roto-zip don't catch the wires. Then cover the box with blue tape, this way you mud like it wasn't there when done remove the tape and the mud stuck to it.


----------

